# advice from betta breeders needed



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

how often can my betta spawn?

Cheers,
Jordan


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

If you haven't had a successful spawn yet, try starting there first.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a succesful pair and am wondering when they can be mated again!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

2 weeks is the min. ammount of time in between, to give them time to recover, then get them conditioned again.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

NP. But to be clear of what I meant by my first comment: a successful spawn is to be able to raise the little buggers to adulthood.


----------

